# 4020 left me down



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

So I needed to get the old grain drill out for a friend to use. It was parked in a building behind several items, one of which was my 4020 that was hooked to a class double rake. Everything was undisturbed since November and I was expecting an issue with cranking the old girl as she is constantly fouling battery posts.

Hit the key and instantly fires up! Beautiful. Pull it out and go down the road 1/4 mile, loving this spring day and my first ride on an open station this year. Park it outside the shop and go about my day, feeling nostalgic about her while sitting on an air seat in a climate controlled suspended cab.

Walk up to the pair at the end of the day and one of the rake tires is now completely flat and tractor won't crank without cleaning terminals. How does the saying go? Machinery doesn't break down in the shed?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

"Park it outside the shop" ? After a 1/4 mile down the road? Not making sense to me. Yes it wasn't way over on that custom job that's to far away and in the middle of the season, but dead in the road an equidistant from where you park it and your shop makes more sense. Equipment doesn't break down in the shed, but it surely doesn't when it's not in immediate need, next to your tools.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My son blew a hydraulic line the other night while plowing of course at the far end of the field . I would be glad if something broke near the tools.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

My 4020 has a habit of not starting when it's really inconvenient. Sometimes after you've been running for hours and you just park it for a half an hour. Love that old tractor though.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm 44 my 4020 has been here since I was 6 years old I grew up on that fender and seat , plan on keeping it forever even if it is no longer useful .


----------

